# Problema de compilaÃ§Ã£o

## Maleita

```

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:124:19:E: "X017D" is

 not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:125:17:E: "X017C" is

 not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:126:17:E: "X017B" is

 not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:122:19:E: "X0179" is

 not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:123:19:E: "X017E" is

 not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:124:19:E: "X017D" is

 not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:125:17:E: "X017C" is

 not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:126:17:E: "X017B" is                                                              not a function name

make[2]: ** [api.html] Erro 1

make[2]: ** Esperando que outros processos terminem.

make[2]: ** [backend-spec.html] Erro 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docb                                                             ook-utils-0.6.14/doc/HTML'

make[1]: ** [all-recursive] Erro 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docb                                                             ook-utils-0.6.14/doc'

make: ** [all-recursive] Erro 1

!!! ERROR: app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1531:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 931:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 601:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel                                                             evant.

```

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1_rc3-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -m3dnow -msse -mmmx -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -m3dnow -msse -mmmx -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="pt_BR.ISO-8859-1"

LC_ALL="pt_BR.ISO-8859-1"

LINGUAS="pt_BR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/portage-xgl /usr/portage/local/layman/portage-xgl"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="16bit 3dnow 3dnowext X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib alsa amarok amd apache2 apm aqua_theme arts artworkextra asf avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin cairo cdparanoia cdr cdrom cjk cli crypt dbus devfs26 directfb divx4linux doc dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam fame fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac flash foomaticdb fortran freetype gd gdbm gecko-sdk gif glitz glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gzip hal howl imlib ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdexdeltas kernel_linux lame ldap libg++ libwww lm_sensors lzo mad mikmod ming mjpeg mmx mmxext motif mozdevelop mp3 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4 mplayer musepack musicbrainz ncurses netboot network nls nptl nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png portaudio pppd python qt quicktime quinnstorm readline reflection reiserfs sdl session spell spl sse sse-filters ssl svga symlink syslog tcpd theora toolbar transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU v4l v4l2 vcd vcdimager video_cards_nvidia videos vidix vorbis win32codecs x86 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xml2 xmms xorg xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse linguas_pt_BR video_cards_nv video_cards_vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## MetalGod

tenho o mesmo problema aqui... submetes tu um bug ou eu ?   :Cool: 

----------

## xef

Tambem tens um problema no charset  :Smile: 

----------

## Maleita

Por favor me explica "problema no charset" Xef que ,nÃ£o entendi!!

MetalGod o bug ja foi submetdo

```

110603       nor     P2     All     text-markup@gentoo.org     NEW          jade runes endlessly while merging docbook-sgml-utils. co...

134894    tri    P2    All    text-markup@gentoo.org    NEW       app-text/docbook-sgml-utils does not list www-client/link...

2 bugs found. 

```

----------

## Maleita

```

yanderu@yanderu ~ $ locale

LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pt_BR.UTF-8

yanderu@yanderu ~ $

```

corrigido acho eu .

----------

## MetalGod

e' coisa que nunca me dediquei a entender mt bem os locales   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Maleita

Realmente melhorou em alguns sites como o gentoo-forum dava erro em alguns caracteres (Ã§)=@,ou Ã©,bom como estou no brasil e tem um monte de Ã£ Ã§ Ã©,fica difÃ­cil...ai acertei hoje esse negÃ³cio 

```

  Arquivo: /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pt_BR.UTF-8"

```

```

cat /etc/locales.build

# This file names the list of locales to be built when glibc is installed.

# The format is <locale>/<charmap>, where <locale> is a locale from the

# /usr/share/i18n/locales directory, and <charmap> is name of one of the files

# in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/. All blank lines and lines starting with # are

# ignored. Here is an example:

# en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

pt_BR/ISO-8859-1

pt_BR.UTF-8/UTF-8

```

```

env-update && source /etc/profile

```

e resolvido o problema no meu caso ,mas o bug continua.

----------

## oandarilho01

Ei, Maleita! Me dá uma força vai:

eu acompanhei a tua explanação sobre o locale, mas percebi que a saída do meu cat /etc/locales.build não tem pt_BR

```

cat /etc/locales.build

# This file names the list of locales to be built when glibc is installed.

# The format is <locale>/<charmap>, where <locale> is a locale from the

# /usr/share/i18n/locales directory, and <charmap> is name of one of the files

# in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/. All blank lines and lines starting with # are

# ignored. Here is an example:

# en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

ja_JP.EUC-JP/EUC-JP

ja_JP.UTF-8/UTF-8

ja_JP/EUC-JP

en_HK/ISO-8859-1

en_PH/ISO-8859-1

de_DE/ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro/ISO-8859-15

es_MX/ISO-8859-1

fa_IR/UTF-8

fr_FR/ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro/ISO-8859-15

it_IT/ISO-8859-1

```

Eu criei o 02locale da maneira como você descreveu, e rodei env-update && source /etc/profile, mas mesmo assim a saída continuou a mesma. De fato tenho problemas com layout do teclado em programas como OpenOffice (compilado diretamente do emerge, em inglês) e Mercury

COmo poderia resolver de vez o problema com o layout do teclado? Teclado ABNT2 105 teclas normal..

----------

## Maleita

vc apaga o que tem e coloca o que vc quizer copia do meu acima deixa =

Se leva anos para se construir confiança

e apenas segundos para destrui-la.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Boas.

Parece que também é possível usar agora o /etc/locale.xml. Pelo que percebi é possível criar o suporte para os locales pretendidos usando este ficheiro sem ser necessário fazer um reemerge à glibc. Não me perguntem é como se faz isso.  :Smile: 

Já agora, se alterares o /etc/locales.build para surtir efeito vais ter que fazer emerge -av glibc.

----------

## Maleita

 *Maleita wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:124:19:E: "X017D" is
> ...

 [*]

EDITADO PELO METALGOD: A pedido do utilizador os posts seguintes foram removidos já que eram copias deste.

----------

